# My Pigeon Boy's Story



## Citychick (Apr 14, 2008)

I have moved here From general discussion as I now know the bittersweet story of my Pigeon Boy. My neighbor rescued two babies from under an overpass in town. She hand fed them, but with the intention of returning them to the wild, did not handle them much. The One Who Flew Away and Pigeon Boy were their own buddies in a little cage in town til they moved next door. My neighbor gave the two pigeons free run of the garage and began letting them outside during the day. The One Who Flew Away did so soon after being let outside leaving my Pigeon Boy an only bird imprinted on humans but not fully hand tame.
This makes me kinda sad for him. Especially since he has developed such, well, affection for me. Less than a 1/4 mile away is a flock of feral pigeons. But Pigeon Boy doesn't know this and may or may not even care because he may or may not consider himself part of the human flock. 
He is very pretty, healthy, and craves companionship. I would like to find a hen for him, since you know, it could never be between he and I. Not like that..
As I sit here writing I can hear my Pigeon Boy above my window on the roof cooing and dancing for me. He even has flown to my window sorta landing on the screen either trying to get in or trying to get me to come out to him. This all is really strange. I just don't know what to do for him.

Thanks for lending your ear,

Nikki


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10194


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this pigeon.

He sounds like a delighful fellow. 

It might be best to offer him some protection from predators, because if he is bonded to humans he may also not be predator savy.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Perhaps you could introduce him to the feral flock you spoke of. Bring him there in a wire cage and feed the flock so they will be all around the cage with Pigeon Boy in it. Do this until Pigeon Boy seems to want to be with the flock, maye a week or two, then release him to feed and fly with the flock. I bet that he would be accepted into the flock and really enjoy the company of others in a normal pigeon life style. I think this would be a good thing to do unless you intend to keep Pigeon Boy as a pet. Think about it. This type of flock integration almost always works if you take the time to let your bird and the orhers become accustomed to each other before release.

Take care and happy pigeoning,


Mike


----------



## Citychick (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank You, thank you all. But alas, my Pigeon Boy is but an object of affection. He is not mine to keep or set free.. You see he belongs the the lady next door. I can't help but hope that he might choose to come live with me. When I talked to my neighbor yesterday she told me that he has never allow her to pet or hold him since he has been on seed. That he began biting and she won't allow him to land on her.
Thank you especially for the link to Mr squeaker's story. I have been spending a lot of quality time being bitten or walking around with my Pigeon Boy to keep from being bitten. After reading Mr. Squeakers story, I tried gentley holding his bill between my fingers and BAM! That's what the boy wanted. What a beautiful moment of connection! After a few moments of this it was my turn. I pet him and put my hands on him. I was even daring enough to try to hold him briefly with my hands around his wings! He allowed himself to be caught! WOW! I opened my hands thinking I would never see him again and yet he flew no farther than ten feet from me. He again alowed me to hold him in my hands. We played get your bill and let me pet you for quite a while this evening. It was amazing!
After this evenings show, I think he may be too imprinted to set free. He landed on the ground a couple of times in spite of our dogs. The chickens did run him off though. He seems to know about hawks. Yesterday he was on my shoulder and suddenly stopped biting. Poor fellow stood still on my shoulder and trembled. I thought it was me but then, I noticed the chickens were starke still then saw the hawk fly off.
I would love to build him a safe place. We intend to build both a dove keep and pigeon coop, for my Uncle has promised to bring me birds. But what would one build or provide as a safe place for a bird that goes home and feeds next door?


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish you good luck, I really ahve no experience but I do want to wish you the best of luck...


----------

